# Share permission to parent and subfolders



## pbmasood (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi everyone. I have a folder in which there are many subfolders inside in windows server 2008 R2. I need to share it to the user pc's such that they should be able to see all the subfolders but wont be able to access the folders giving the message ''Access Denied" except for their corresponding dept. folders in which they can have read/write permissions. How can i accomplish this?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

First step is don't nest the folders. Organize by dept. Top folder would have everyone with list /traverse only.


----------



## pbmasood (Jan 11, 2012)

I have tried this. But the folder which I want the user just to see but not open gets invisible. I want the users to see the folder but restrict them from opening it except their dept folders. Any possible solutions?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Can't do. You don't mix folders and files which is what it sounds like you are doing.

for example
top folder called Shared has list for everyone does not contain files
subfolders by dept shared only to that dept. That top folder can contain files as long as you don't want to do denied in subfolders below it.

You can use deny but you have to stop inheritance at that point and deny's can get messy. Try to avoid using deny.


----------

